# Car won't start! No compression! Need help!



## krasi_js (Nov 29, 2007)

I've just got a 99 A4 2.8l V6 and the guy I got it from said that the car have a oil problem and it doesn't start! The car had a bunch of other problems as well, so I started fixing them one by one! Then I knowdest that most of the valves are stuck in open position and the car have no compression what so ever! I was told by couple of people that is because the oil pump has gone bad and the high pressure release valve on it probably got stuck, putting so much pressure on the hydraulic lifters that they actually keep the valves open all the time! I just want to know if this is possible and do I really just need a new oil pump or am I looking at more serious problem! Also when I scan the car the only code I got was P1338 which is camshaft position censor bank1 ! I put a new sensor on there, but I was wondering if that code could be somehow related to the other problem! Thank's for your input!


_Modified by krasi_js at 6:45 PM 1-21-2010_


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Car won't start! No compression! Need help! (krasi_js)*

No, that is not possible. First of all, if the oil pump were fubar, how could there be too much pressure? And second, the lifters can't open the valves, they just adjust the clearance between the cam lobe and tappet.








If you have zero compression on all cylinders, then there is definitely a serious problem: bent/broken/seized valves/springs, holed piston(s), etc. -- bad stuff.


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Car won't start! No compression! Need help! (krasi_js)*

Pull the timing belt cover off and see if the belt is broken/ if not, see if cams turn while cranking.
By the sound of your description, the motor is toast. I hope you didn't give much for the car.
GLWT


----------



## krasi_js (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Car won't start! No compression! Need help! (litesleeper)*

Timing belt is good, cams are turning, everything looks good! I've Even pull the valve covers to make sure the cams are not damaged and everything was good! So I don't really know where the problem is coming from! And, no I didn't pay a lot for the car, it was a really good deal, and if I can get it to start I'll be parting it out soon!


----------

